# discount code for www.getvwparts.com



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2005)

the code works. no purchase is necessary to see the additional discount available for vortex members just place your item in your shopping cart go to checkout and use code vmo in the coupon box and hit redeem. The additional discount will be reflected above in the price. This is for all lovers of the VDUB!!! Peace & hair grease 

WWW.GETVWPARTS.COM 
877-296-7726


----------

